

A program bug that really did depend on the phase of the moon - nreece
http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/P/phase-of-the-moon.html

======
roundsquare
The first story isn't so great. I mean, a program that was used to estimate
the phase of the moon had bugs that depend on it. Oh my!

The second story is great.

------
lt
Once a coworker found a bug that would not happen in the mornings - a
timestamp was being rounded instead of truncated so in the afternoon it would
round off to the next day.

Another similar anedocte: <http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/icecream.asp>

------
sketerpot
A bit off-topic, but am I the only one who always sees character encoding
problems on that web site? Check this out for a particularly egregious
example:

<http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/B/BNF.html>

~~~
coryrc
Are you using Safari?

Even if not, your browser is ignoring the encoding tag. Change the encoding to
ISO-8859-1 or ISO-Latin-1 or ISO Windows or whatever your browser calls it...

~~~
Vitaly
no it doesn't. the page does NOT have the encoding tag. so this is a matter of
different defaults. safari, ff, and chrome have utf8 as the default. I guess
IE has Western or smth

------
CaseOfEmergency
I liked the CERN story at the end. Imagine having to factor that into your
experiments.

